# Help nts!!!!



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got a new 10 gallon aquarium for Christmas. I let it run 24 hours before adding fish. Yesterday 3 of my neon died suddenly, and today more died. I did some research on causes on sudden death for fish and came across this page.

http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/new_tank_syndrome/

My question is: A free packet of AquaSafe came with my aquarium. Do you think that it will help?


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Please disregard. I used some EasyBalance, and changed 20% of the water. This seemed to clear up some of the water. I now have 7.0 pH and will just wait and see what happens.


----------



## GilbertonFisher (Dec 29, 2011)

Be sure to increase your water changes for a couple weeks help prevent more deaths from NTS. You can also add a bacteria like Staility from Seachem during this time to help establish the necessary beneficial bacteria


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

There really should be more information out there about this, because this is the first time I've ever heard about it. Usually you get directions to wait only 24 hours so the aquarium has time to build up bacteria. I don't think stores around here carry Stability from Seachem. Is AquaSafe an equivalent?


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

You are right, fish stores and big box stores should have hand-outs or something. New aquariums usually need to cycle from 4-8 weeks to build up the correct bacteria. Google "aquarium nitrogen cycle." You will find lots of info that way. Good luck!


----------

